# Apogee HDMI 3x1 Digital Switcher Review



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Owning a Sony Bravia 42 inch LCD with only one HDMI input, and having three HDMI sources to connect has always been a problem for me. I was looking forward to reviewing the Apogee HDMI 3x1 Mini HD Digital Switcher. I was surprised as to how small the unit actually is. Here are the components next to a DVD.











This unit can switch sources from the main unit using the "Select" button, as well as using the remote control via the IR receiver. With the small and unobtrusive IR receiver connected, the main unit can be placed behind the TV and out of sight. Operation of the unit was flawless. Whether manually switching from the main unit or switching by remote control, there were no handshake issues or timing lag when switching sources. 
The main unit is sturdy and well built, the same can be said for the IR receiver, and the remote control is very user friendly, has a good feel to it, and has a "positive click" when depressing the buttons. The full specs of this switcher can be found here:

http://www.apogeeinc.net/products/item.aspx?item=2759

With a street price of under $30.00 I have to say this Apogee product is highly recommended. The unit can be purchased here:

Apogee HDMI 3x1 Mini Switcher v1.3b at SuperMediaStore


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

does it switch the audio as well? for receivers with less than 3 HDMI inputs (my situation)


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes, it switches both audio and video through HDMI.


----------

